# Wasserhyazinthen



## Greenhorn (25. Juli 2008)

...wenn ich hier falsch bin, bitte Thread verschieben. Danke.

Was ist mit meinen Wasserhyazinthen los?
Ich habe zwei Pflanzen vor ein paar Wochen (Mai?) in den Teich gesetzt. Sie treiben auch Ableger und unter Wasser bilden sie großes Wurzelwerk, trotzdem sehen sie welk und gammelig aus.

Kennt sich jemand aus?

Übrigens dachte ich auch, mit einer handvoll __ Wasserlinsen und Feenmoos in ein paar Wochen den Teich wenigstens zu einem Drittel beschattet zu haben. Pustekuchen. Die Vermehrung ist gleich null. Genauso beim __ Wassersalat.

Das Wasser ist sehr klar, ich habe keine Algenprobleme. Zu wenig Nährstoffe?

LG
Greenhorn


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

kann dir nur meine erfahrung betreffs wasserhyazinthe sagen:
bei mir war es im schnitt einfach immer zu kalt für die pflanze.
im aquarium hätte ich sie unendlich vermehren können,-im teich ist sie so langsam vor sich hingestorben.....leider.

gruß ulla


----------



## Greenhorn (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo Ulla,
hm...das habe ich auch schon gedacht. 

Da aber auch die __ Wasserlinsen nicht gerade üppig gedeihen, dachte ich, es könnte an der Wasserqualität liegen. Das Wasser ist sehr klar und "sauber" - aber vielleicht stimmen die Werte für die Hyazinthe nicht. Meine übrigen Pflanzen wachsen recht ordentlich. Vor allem das __ Nadelkraut. Ein wenig mickrig sieht auch die __ Wasserpest aus. Gar nicht saftig grün, sondern eher schlammbraungrau.

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

hi, also ich habe mir auch vor 2 monaten eine Wasserhyazinthe gekauft, und die wird auch immer brauner und die luftblasen daran werden unstabiler, ich habe mal einen der 4 ableger die seitdem gekommen sind in mein aquarium getan, und sie ist nach nur 2 wochen prächtig grün, und sehr stark geworden!!!

Also ich würde sagen zu kalt draussen für diese Pflanze, da sie bei meinen nachbarn genau so aussieht wie bei mir!

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo,

Wärme ist nicht das eigentliche Problem bei Wasserhyanzinthen sondern die Wassertiefe. Wenn sie mit ihren Wurzeln den Boden berühren können, dann ist es meistens gut und sie entwickeln sich prima und blühen dann auch. Können sie den Boden nicht erreichen und werden die ganze Zeit auf dem Teich herumgetrieben, dann mickern sie. Ich hab im Moment blühende Wasserhyzinthen drinnen und draussen. Die draussen wachsen in Maurerkübeln, kommen also prima mit den Wurzeln auf den Boden.


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

also meine wasserhyazinthe ist auch nicht soooo schlecht beisammen. ein bisschen zu wenig kräftig grün ist sie mir, aber die schwimmpölsterchen, also diese hohlen kugeln, wirken recht stabil. ich hab mir eigentlich auch gedacht, dass es ihr bei wärme und sonne besser geht. denn in meiner "anleitung" und auch in meinem buch steht "wassertiefe mind. 20cm". und da haben erreichen die wurzeln noch nicht so richtig den boden. jetzt haben wir sie mal extra befreit aus der umklammerung des froschbisses und der __ wasserstern-fadenalgen-fraktion, damit sie vielleicht mehr "luft" hat, aber vielleicht will sie das ja nun doch nicht???
soll man die ableger eigentlich abschneiden oder lösen die sich irgendwann von selbst?
lg
dany


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hei, meine im Aquarium gedeihen prächtig. Allerdings kommen die Wurzeln nicht an den Boden. Da fehlen noch 30cm. Dieses Jahr hab ich noch keine raus, weil ich die erst bekommen habe und vermehren wollte. Sonst hab ich mir immer welche gekauft und versucht sie im Eimer zu überwintern, aber das ging regelmäßig schief. Jetzt hab ich sie aus einer Tauschbörse aus einem Aquarium. Welche aus dem Teich möchte ich nicht ins AQ holen. Jetzt bleiben immer welche im AQ, damit ich immer Nachschub für draußen habe...
In meinem Buch steht, das sie in kleinen Gefäßen leichter blühen, weil dort das Wasser schneller warm wird. Und Wärme brauchen sie dazu. Außerdem sind sie starkzehrer und können ohne No3 und Po4 total versagen...
Wenn die Ableger groß genug sind, mach ich sie gleich ab, in der Hoffnung, das die Alten bald neue schieben  Aber irgendwann lösen sie sich bestimmt von alleine...

VG Monika


----------



## Fischnanny (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo Monika,
was bedeutet den No3 und Po4 ?
Gruss Andrea


----------



## Greenhorn (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo,
also ich habe die Pflanzen jetzt in die Uferzone getan, wo die Wurzeln Bodenkontakt haben; vorher trieben sie schon auf dem Teich herum. Rumtreiber   Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie sich noch erholen. Außerdem reichen die Wurzeln in "freier Wildbahn" doch sicher auch nicht auf den Grund des Gewässers?  

Die Temperatur kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein. Bis auf ca. 3 Wochen im Juni/Juli war es hier seit Mai recht heiß und das Wasser "pipiwarm".

LG
Renate


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo Andrea,

NO3 ist Nitrat, PO4 ist Phosphat. Beide sind Bausteine für die Versorgung der Pflanzen.


Hallo Renate,

eine wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen unseren Breiten und den Tropen ist die Lichtintensität. In den Tropen können Wasserhyazinthen tatsächlich auch tiefe Gewässer komplett überdecken und selbst langsam fließende Gewässer. Bei uns haut das nicht hin, unter unseren Bedingungen wachsen die Pflanzen besser wenn die Wurzeln den Boden berühren.


----------



## ron (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo ihr,

dachte zu diesem Thread mal ein Bildchen bei zu steuern. 

                   


Ich glaube zumindest, dass es eine Wasserhyazinthe ist.

LG

Ron


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Aha, dann werd ich das auchmal probieren. In der Flachwasserzone hab ich ja noch genug Platz wenn ich ein paar Muschelblumen rausschmeiße. Mag sie wer von Euch auffangen? 

VG Monika


----------



## Greenhorn (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

*fang*


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hi Ron!

Also....bist du dir sicher, dass das Bilder von Wasserhyazinthen sind?? Meine sehen gaaaaaaaanz anders aus. Diese Bilder sehen noch eher nach einer __ Calla-Kolonie aus, aber die Hyazinten...nein, ich denke, dass sind keine. Ich lass mich aber auch davon überzeugen, dass es doch welche sind, wenn jetzt wer sagt, die  gibts in so vielen unterschiedlichen Formen, die alle ands aussehen.

Aber hübsch sind die Bilder allemal! 

Noch eine Frage an alle: wenn ich die Ableger von der Mutterpflanze trenne, wo mach ich das dann am besten, eher mutterwärts oder eher tocherseitig? und wäre es besser, es jetzt schon zu machen, oder erst kurz bevor ich sie zum überwintern ausm teich nehme? (jetzt sind mutter und töchter durch eine ca. 10-15 cm lange "Stange" verbunden)

LG Dany


----------



## ron (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hei Dany,

nein ich bin mir nicht sicher. Mit tropischen Pflanzen kenne ich mich nicht aus. Das Bild ist in Guatemala entstanden und da sagte jemand, das es eine Wasserhyazinthe war. Eine Sumpfcalla haben wir hier im Teich. Und da ist es deutlich zu sehen, dass es ein Aronstabgewächs ist. Findest die Bilder in meinem Album.


Wo sind die Experten?  

LG

Ron


----------



## klaubra (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Hallo zusammen,
auf den Fotos von RON sind 1000%Wasserhyazinthen , bei uns sehen sie auch so aus. In meinem Teich wachsen sie im Sumpfbereich besser wie frei schwimmend.
Das Zeug ist wie Unkraut ,wenn die Wurzel zusätzlich Nährstoffe aus dem Boden aufnehmen kann. Sonne und Wärme sind wichtig ,die Blüten erscheinen den ganzen Sommer und es werden viele Ausläufer gebildet, im Winter gehen die Pflanzen etwas zurück.
Grüße aus Bolivien Klaus


----------



## ron (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen*

Na Klaus,

dann bin ich ja beruhigt  , dass ich nicht ganz so viel Scheiss verzapft habe.

Und du bist in Bolivien? :shock . Schon unglaublich, das mit Internet. Auch wenn ich es fleissig benutze, bin ich immer wieder erstaunt.

Danke für die Hilfe  

LG aus Norwegen

Ron


----------

